# tu / vous - tutoiement / vouvoiement



## Nunty

Je suis étonnée de n’avoir rien trouvé avec les mots clés tu/vous.  Si quelqu’un pourra me diriger vers un ancien fil, j’en serai reconnaissante.

  Je suis très vite à tutoyer, mais ça arrive que l’autre personne continue à me vouvoyer. Dois-je recommencer à vouvoyer ? Normalement, il s’agit de jeunes adultes ou des gens qui ont un très grand respect pour les religieuses.

  Il arrive aussi qu’une personne beaucoup plus âgée que moi me tutoie tandis que je la vouvoie. Ai-je tort en continuant de la vouvoyer ?


Merci, et merci de bien vouloir corriger tout ce post.


----------



## jester.

Moi, j'ai fait l'expérience qu'il faut toujours qu les deux personnes conviennent de se tutoyer. Après cela il ne devrait pas y avoir de problème pour que les deux personnes se tutoient.

Donc tu devrais proposer de se tutoyer à la personne que tu veux tutoyer. Normalement, au moins en Allemagne, la personne plus âgée offre de se tutoyer à la personne moins âgée.


----------



## Nunty

J'ai l'impression que les allemands sont plus vite à tutoyer que les français. Si je t'ai bien compris, je dois dire quelque chose comme "On peut se tutoyer?"...


----------



## jester.

Je ne suis pas sûr si les allemands sont vraiment plus vites que les français.

Oui, je crois qu'il serait de la courtoisie commune de dire "On peut se tutoyer?".


----------



## mickaël

C'est vrai qu'à la différence des Québécois, pas mal de Français ont du mal à lâcher le "vous", même quand il n'est pas vraiment nécessaire. 
Oui, je pense aussi que le mieux c'est de poser la question.


----------



## Nunty

Merci pour vos conseils jusqu'ici.

Maintenant, la deuxieme partie de ma question : Quand des personnes qui sont beaucoup plus âgées que moi -- je veux dire, dans les 80+ ans -- me disent "tu", ai-je tort quand je continue à dire "vous" ?


----------



## OlivierG

Non, tu as (/vous avez  ) raison. Il faut continuer à les vouvoyer pour marquer le respect dû à l'âge.
A moins qu'il ne s'agisse d'un membre de la famille, ou d'un ami proche, ou effectivement que la personne le propose d'elle-même.


----------



## Nunty

Merci, OlivierG, c'est très claire... bien qu'il suscite la pensée effrayante que ces jeunes adultes me disent "vous" pour marquer le respect dû à l'âge...


----------



## OlivierG

La marque de respect induite par le "vous" n'est pas nécessairement due à l'âge. La fonction (professeur, supérieur hiérarchique, relation d'affaire...) peut également compter, et le vouvoiement être utilisé même entre jeunes de même âge dès qu'on sort de leur cercle d'amis.

Mais, c'est vrai, la première fois qu'un jeune m'a vouvoyé, cela m'a fait un petit choc


----------



## rericri

Pour les italiens il semble absolument bizarre de se vouvoyer entre gens du même âge, ou du même ambiance, ou vivant la même expérience, il paraît qu’on veuille garder les distances.
Et surtout les jeunes gents ne se vouvoient jamais!! 

On se vouvoie entre gens du même âge quand nous apercevons notre interlocuteur comme distant ou différent de nous. Ex. : en faisant la queue au supermarché, une fille de 28 ans pense être très « distante » de moi qui ai 32 ans si je suis là avec mon bébé. Dans cette situation-là elle va peut-être me vouvoyer.
Mais si nous étions ensemble en disco ou à la gym, elle me tutoierait sans aucun doute.
Disons que c’est un point de perception.

Puis, bien sûre, si l’on est dans une situation où la différence est réelle et le respect obligatoire (ex. : professeur/élève), ça change tout.


----------



## CARNESECCHI

A mon avis, tous les cas sont possibles, il ne s'agit que d'une convention. En général, le vouvoiement est une marque de respect mais il peut être voulu comme une marque de distance.
De même, le tutoiement est, en général, une marque de proximité mais, il peut être voulu comme une marque de mépris.

A priori, le vouvoiement est l'approche normale (j'appelle au téléphone, je ne sais pas qui est au  bout du fil => je vouvoie) et le tutoiement vient selon la situation : l'âge, la fonction, l'éducation, la position sociale, les liens d'amitié ou familiaux facilitent ou empêchent le tutoiement.
Dans certains cas, on peut utiliser des formules neutres : "ça va ?" voire "alors, il va bien ?" qui est une spécialité du milieu hospitalier.


----------



## LV4-26

CARNESECCHI said:
			
		

> . En général, le vouvoiement est une marque de respect mais il peut être voulu comme une marque de distance.
> De même, le tutoiement est, en général, une marque de proximité mais, il peut être voulu comme une marque de mépris.


Bien vu et parfaitement formulé. 



> Dans certains cas, on peut utiliser des formules neutres : "ça va ?" voire "alors, il va bien ?" qui est une spécialité du milieu hospitalier.


Oui. Moi, j'appelle ça le _iloiement_.


----------



## Oluc (Yvon)

Vouvoyez-vous ou tutoyez-vous, là est la question ...
De façon générale, dans pays, région voire patelin et paroisse, les gens vouvoient-ils ou tutoient-ils 

1.  leurs parents
2.  leurs enfants
3.  leurs frères, soeurs, cousins, cousines
4.  leurs oncles et tantes, grands-parents
5.  leurs professeurs
6.  leurs élèves
7.  leurs aînés
8.  leurs amis, amies
9.  leurs fiancés, fiancées
10. leurs époux, conjointes
11. leurs voisins, voisines
12. les étrangers, étrangères
13. les gamins, gamines de la rue
14. les autorités en place
15. d'autres personnes (précisez)


Merci de répondre au mieux de vos possibilités.


----------



## vittel

La plupart du temps, c'est simple:
On tutoie les gens proches (conjoint, famille, amis), et les enfants. 
On tutoie donc ses voisins si ce sont aussi des amis. 
Et bien sûr, on vouvoie les autorités, qui sont censés nous vouvoyer en retour. Le tutoiement passe pour un manque de respect flagrant dans ce rapport-là.

Les élèves vouvoient toujours leurs profs, mais les profs choisissent. La plupart du temps, ils tutoient les élèves jusqu'au collège, et pour les lycéens et étudiants en fac ça dépend du prof. 
En fac le vouvoiement est plus courant cela dit. 

Entre jeunes d'une 20aine d'années qui ne se connaissent pas et qui se rencontrent dans un contexte du type client/vendeur par exemple, c'est "au feeling". Quand ils se rencontrent ailleurs (contexte social, fête par ex), ils se tutoient la plupart du temps. 

Généralement on vouvoie les jeunes à partir de 15 - 20 ans. Encore qu'il arrive parfois qu'on me tutoie en tant que cliente alors que j'en ai 24, notamment de la part de personnes qui pourraint être mes parents. C'est le syndrôme "tu pourrais être ma fille!". C'est assez dérangeant en fait, dans le sens où ça supprime unilatéralement une certaine distance nécessaire. 

Dans certains métiers, le tutoiement est la règle. Dans la presse par exemple. Pour ma part, dans mon école de journalisme je tutoie même mes profs (à leur demande). Ca reste une exception cela dit, et il m'a fallu un certain temps pour m'y faire, à tutoyer mes patrons.
Je crois que dans la pub et la com' c'est aussi un peu le cas.                              

Enfin si le tutoiement est utilisé de manière abusive par une personne, généralement elle sentira la réaction gênée de son interlocuteur. Elle risque même de se voir répondre "dites donc, on n'a pas élevé les cochons ensemble!".


----------



## Oluc (Yvon)

Merci, vittel, pour "votre" réponse détaillée et spontanée.  Je suis sûr que les réponses varieront beaucoup selon la région, si tant est qu'il y en aura, la mienne étant beaucoup plus portée au tutoiement comme le sont d'ailleurs d'autres peuples comme les Italiens et les Mexicains dans leur langue respective, s'entend.


----------



## vittel

J'oubliais: sur les forums internet, les gens se tutoient la plupart du temps. 
(mais il arrive que certains vouvoient).


----------



## Oluc (Yvon)

Encore là, ça dépend.  J'ai personnellement était témoin sur un forum montréalais d'une bisbille entre les tenants du vouvoiement, que je soupçonnais être des immigrés français reçus, qui réprimandaient ceux qui les tutoyaient, sans doutes des Québécois ...


----------



## Agnès. H

Bonjour forum,

Je fais appel à vous car je suis en train de traduire de l'anglais (où donc il n'y a aucun problème de tutoiement ou de vouvoiement) un texte dont l'action se passe au IIIème siècle après J.C. Les dialogues entre proches sont nombreux, mais il s'agit d'une famille royale...

La vrai question est, je suppose, de savoir si le tutoiement était utilisé à cette époque et dans quelles conditions (car il est certain que de tels emplois changent au fil des siècles). J'avoue avoir cherché longtemps sans résultats.

Je vous remercie d'avance de m'éclairer de vos lanternes.


----------



## Maître Capello

Bonjour Agnès! 

À l'époque romaine, les gens se tutoyaient quel que fût leur niveau social. (En latin classique, il n'y a pas de pluriel de politesse.) Mais la vraie question est plutôt de savoir comment rendre un texte pour les gens d'aujourd'hui et non comment l'écrire pour ceux du IIIe siècle! Pour cela, comme l'usage depuis le Moyen-Âge est au vouvoiement, c'est bien cette forme que j'emploierais indépendamment de la forme réellement employée à l'époque…


----------



## xmarabout

Si nous parlons bien de l'Empire romain, mes souvenirs de latin ne se souviennent pas d'une 2eme personne de vouvoiement.... A priori, meme dans les plus hautes classes de l'aristocratie romaine, le tutoiement est d'usage.


----------



## Agnès. H

Merci pour la confirmation xmarabout, en fait, il s'agit d'une famille royale bretonne (donc d'actuelle Grande Bretagne), faite prisonnière à Rome... d'où l'incertitude, mais j'ai également tendance à penser que cela pourrait sembler étrange au lecteur actuel de voir tout le monde se tutoyer... En même temps, cela pourrait ajouter une certaine originalité et une exactitude, peut-être de mise.


----------



## xmarabout

Bien souvent, les romans qui situent leur action dans l'Antiquité et même les traductions d'auteurs latins en français gardent la forme du tutoiement sans que cela ne choque. Je trouve, au contraire que cela permet de bien rester dans le contexte...


----------



## itka

Je pense comme xmarabout.
Dans tous les romans qui se passent à cette époque (comme dans tous les bons péplums américains traduits !) c'est le tutoiement qui est employé. Non seulement ça ne choque pas, mais c'est le vouvoiement qui semblerait étrange, tant nous sommes habitués à ce tutoiement universel !


----------



## lin0u

Bonjour, 

Petite question de traduction, surtout niveau grammaire. J'aimerais avoir votre avis en ce qui concerne le tutoiement ou le vouvoiement de l'utilisateur d'un site de jeux en ligne. Les textes ont l'air vraiment destinés aux jeunes (aux alentours de 13 ans) donc j'opterais plutôt pour le tutoiement. Mais je trouve que ça sonne un peu étrange de traduire les questions secrètes par "quel est ton plat préféré ?" ou d'écrire "saisis ton nom d'utilisateur". 

J'ai rarement vu le tutoiement dans ce genre de situations donc je voulais savoir si c'était déconseillé, malgré le fait que le public visé soit plutôt jeune? Merci de vos réponses


----------



## Mederic

Salut, il est clair que le choix dépend de l'age de la cible. J'emploierais le tutoiement sans hésitation jusqu'à 18 ans, surtout dans le cadre du jeu.
a+


----------



## Chimel

lin0u said:


> Mais je trouve que ça sonne un peu étrange de traduire les questions secrètes par "quel est ton plat préféré ?" ou d'écrire "saisis ton nom d'utilisateur".


Pour moi, ce serait au contraire "Quel est votre plat préféré" qui serait un peu curieux *dans ce contexte-là.* 

Même si j'ai largement dépassé l'âge du public visé, il me semble que, si je devais jouer à l'un de ces jeux en ligne, j'intégrerais plus ou moins inconsciemment le fait que je suis sur un site "pour ados" et que le tutoiement me paraîtrait normal.

Je me souviens avoir participé à la rédaction d'une brochure (d'une banque) destinée à apprendre aux jeunes de 12 à 18 ans comment gérer leur argent (et si possible à ouvrir un compte à la banque en question... ). Après pas mal de discussions, on avait aussi opté pour le tutoiement, même si certains estimaient que pour un jeune de 17-18 ans, c'était un peu infantilisant.


----------



## Nanon

J'abonderais aussi dans le sens du tutoiement. Le vouvoiement sur un site destiné à des ados peut paraître scolaire, une connotation que j'éviterais dans le monde du jeu (quoique... il y a des profs du secondaire qui tutoient leurs élèves et des profs qui les vouvoient).


----------



## zaki.fr

Bonjour,

Sachant que j'ai 25 ans, est-ce qu'il paraitra normal, si je tutoie un supérieur qui me tutoie sachant qu'il beaucoup est plus âgé que moi? et est ce que cela change si nos ages sont proches?

est-ce que ça sera acceptables, que je tutoie mes nouveaux collègues que je viens de rencontrer sachant qu'ils sont plus ou moins le même age que moi? 

est-ce que ça sera acceptable, que je tutoie des clients qui ont le même age que moi sachant que je suis un banquier? est-ce que votre réponse changera, si ce client est un client important?

et est-ce ça sera acceptable, si je tutoie quelqu'un que je rencontre pour le première fois et que je n'ai aucune liaison avec lui et qui a plus ou moins le même âge que moi?

Merci


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour


zaki.fr said:


> Sachant que j'ai 25 ans, est-ce qu'il paraitra normal, si je tutoie un supérieur qui me tutoie sachant qu'il beaucoup est plus âgé que moi? et est ce que cela change si nos ages sont proches?


Les codes en entreprises sont au cas-par-cas. Faites comme vos collègues, dans une autre entreprise cela sera différent. Cela dit, si votre patron vous tutoie, je trouve mal vu qu'il vous oblige à le vouvoyer mais c'est le patron :/



> est-ce que ça sera acceptables, que je tutoie mes nouveaux collègues que je viens de rencontrer sachant qu'ils sont plus ou moins le même age que moi?


Les codes en entreprises sont au cas-par-cas. Faites comme vos collègues, dans une autre entreprise cela sera différent.



> est-ce que ça sera acceptable, que je tutoie des clients qui ont le même age que moi sachant que je suis un banquier? est-ce que votre réponse changera, si ce client est un client important?


On ne tutoie pas les clients (surtout importants) sauf si vraiment vous pouvez justifier une amitié et un tutoiement réciproque.



> et est-ce ça sera acceptable, si je tutoie quelqu'un que je rencontre pour le première fois et que je n'ai aucune liaison avec lui et qui a plus ou moins le même âge que moi?


Franchement, je commencerais par vouvoyer, et plus ensuite, si affinité,  comme on dit


----------



## zaki.fr

Merci Atcheque, d'après votre réponses concernant les clients, si un client me tutoie, je peux le tutoyer?


----------



## atcheque

Non, si un client vous tutoie, c'est juste peut-être un malpoli, *sauf si vraiment* vous pouvez justifier une amitié (et un tutoiement réciproque).


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Pour moi, au contraire, quand un client commence à me tutoyer je le tutoie aussi. Mais ce n'est jamais moi qui commence.
Et ce n'est pas pour une raison d'amitié vraie : simplement les discussions techniques sont souvent informelles, et beaucoup de clients me voient comme un membre de leurs équipes
Mon problème est que j'ai des dizaines de clients, et que je ne rappelle pas toujours qui je tutoie et qui je vouvoie...
Je dirais que j'emploie le tutoiement avec environ 10% de mes clients.


----------



## aeb31

Je suis d'accord avec atcheque. Je pense qu'un banquier ne doit pas tutoyer ses clients car il doit garder une certaine distance avec eux. Et à partir du moment où vous commencez à vous tutoyer, les rapports seront dans certains cas bien plus compliqués ! A ta place (je me permets dans ce cas de te tutoyer car nous sommes sur un forum, si je t'avais rencontré pour la première fois, je t'aurais vouvoyé, bien que nous ayons à peu près le même âge !), si un client me tutoyait, je continuerais malgré tout avec le vouvoiement. 

A noter que ce qui est valable dans une banque ne l'est pas forcément ailleurs (je pense à l'industrie notamment, où le tutoiement est plutôt fréquent.)


----------



## Philippides

aeb31 said:


> si un client me tutoyait, je continuerais malgré tout avec le vouvoiement.


 Pas évident, car cela marque une certaine froideur.
mais globalement, je suis d'accord. Ne te lance pas dans le tutoiement sans être sûr que cela est la pratique normal dans ton entreprise (ou de tes collègues avec leurs clients).
En interne à l'entreprise, il est de plus en plus rare d'utiliser le vouvoiement (peut-être une influence du monde du travail américain, ou tout le monde s'appelle par le prénom).


----------



## MarcusK

En général dans le doute il vaut toujours mieux vouvoyer que tutoyer. Si votre interlocuteur estime que le vouvoiement est trop formel, il vous invitera spontanément à le tutoyer, ce qui est mieux que de paraître trop familier.


----------



## l'ane martin

J’écris une histoire où le narrateur (‘Je’) s’adresse ici et là au(x) lecteur(s). Ma question est la suivante : est-il acceptable que le narrateur utilise le tutoiement ET le vouvoiement ? C'est-à-dire qu’il s’adresse des fois familièrement à une personne (qui ne s’identifie que par ‘tu’), et d’autres fois à l’ensemble de lecteurs. Je peux utiliser les deux formes dans un même texte, ou cela serait une source de confusion ?


----------



## Yendred

Il est fréquent dans un roman que le narrateur s'adresse au lecteur par le totoiement, dans le but de créer une complicité avec son lecteur.
Si le narrateur tutoie ses lecteurs et s'adresse à tous ses lecteurs, il utilisera "vous". Il ne s'agit pas dans ce cas de vouvoiement, mais d'un "vous" pluriel.

Il est d'usage, quand le narrateur s'adresse pour la première fois à son ou à ses lecteurs, qu'il utilise une formule du type:
_ami lecteur, tu... / amis lecteurs, vous..._
_toi qui me lis, tu... / vous qui me lisez, vous..._
etc.

Ceci pour que le ou les lecteurs prennent bien conscience que le narrateur s'adresse à eux.

Dans un essai non littéraire, il est plutôt d'usage de vouvoyer son lecteur.


----------



## Destilleuls

Depuis la Révolution, le tutoiement est légal en toutes circonstances. L'usage en a disposé autrement. Le vouvoiement, ou voussoiement qui est plus logique, marque une adresse plus déférente, plus emphatique. "Nous", roi de France...
Je partage l'avis de Yendred pour le reste.


----------



## Maître Capello

Tout dépend du style de livre, mais d'une manière générale, je pense qu'il vaut mieux éviter les familiarités et vouvoyer le lecteur.


----------



## Nanon

l'ane martin said:


> Ma question est la suivante : est-il acceptable que le narrateur utilise le tutoiement ET le vouvoiement ? C'est-à-dire qu’il s’adresse des fois familièrement à une personne (qui ne s’identifie que par ‘tu’), et d’autres fois à l’ensemble de lecteurs. Je peux utiliser les deux formes dans un même texte, ou cela serait une source de confusion ?


Dans ce cas précis, avec l'alternance du singulier et du pluriel, ce serait peut-être le vous de politesse qui prêterait à confusion.

Tout dépend du genre littéraire et du style de l'auteur, car il n'y a pas de règle précise en la matière. Le vouvoiement est toujours plus sûr ; le tutoiement établit davantage de complicité avec le lecteur. Il revient au rédacteur de statuer...


----------



## l'ane martin

Très intéressant, Destilleuls! Je ne savais pas que le tutoiement pouvait être illégal avant la Révolution – mais c’est tout à fait logique. Encore une raison pour la faire ! Je n’avais jamais entendu le joli mot ‘voussoiement’ non plus. Merci !

Merci beaucoup, Yendred, pour ces informations et conseils très utiles. Maintenant j’ai une autre question : est-ce que j’ai raison de penser qu’en s’adressant à une personne comme vous, on dirait par exemple « Si vous êtes picard comme moi… » mais en s’adressant à plusieurs personnes on dirait « Si vous êtes picards comme moi… » ? Ou encore, par exemple « Est-ce que vous vous fiez à votre propre intelligence » et « Est-ce que vous vous fiez à vos propres intelligences » ?


----------



## Nanon

l'ane martin said:


> Je ne savais pas que le tutoiement pouvait être illégal avant la Révolution


Quelle idée ! Le tutoiement n'était pas illégal sous l'Ancien Régime ; il suffit de lire les classiques pour s'en convaincre. Destilleuls parle du « nous de majesté » : le roi parlait de lui-même à la première personne du pluriel. Et on ne tutoyait pas le roi, c'est certain. En revanche, pendant la Révolution, le tutoiement et l'appellation « citoyen » étaient de mise pour tout le monde. Mais revenons au sujet, ami lecteur (ou _citoyen lecteur_ ).



l'ane martin said:


> est-ce que j’ai raison de penser qu’en s’adressant à une personne comme vous, on dirait par exemple « Si vous êtes Picard comme moi… » mais en s’adressant à plusieurs personnes on dirait « Si vous êtes Picards comme moi… » ?


Oui.



l'ane martin said:


> « Est-ce que vous vous fiez à votre propre intelligence » et « Est-ce que vous vous fiez à vos propres intelligences » ?


Ici, je préfère le singulier y compris quand la question est posée à un groupe. L'intelligence est pour ainsi dire incomptable, même lorsqu'on se réfère à l'intelligence de chaque individu.


----------



## Lotus13

Bonjour tous,
J'ai voulu demander s'il existe le tutoiement-vouvoiement 'inégal'. C'est-à-dire que A tutoie B, mais B vouvoie A. J'imagine que si oui, il est assez rare et exprime un certain impolitesse de A.
Pour préciser (je m'excuse, je suis curieuse!), j'imagine une situation (bizarre) d'un parent qui est revenu après longtemps (A) et son enfant qui ne sait pas comment réagir autour d'eux (B).
J'ai lu tout ce que j'ai pu dans ce forum et je n'ai pas trouvé une réponse à cette questionne qui me plait.
Merci,
Lotus


----------



## Gemmenita

Bonjour,

Pour la première partie de votre question, ce qui me vient à l'esprit c'est le cas à l'école: Une institutrice tutoie ses élèves et les élèves vouvoient leur institutrice.
Et entre les parents et les enfants, je crois que c'est normal de se tutoyer!(même s'ils se rencontrent après des siècles)

Mais, quand même,si vous voulez attendons d'autres réponses.


----------



## Lly4n4

Bonjour, outre le cas des professeurs mentionné par Chaton.marchande, on peut rajouter un patron avec ses employés (dans une entreprise plutôt traditionnaliste), ou dans le cadre familial, les parents du conjoints (les beaux-parents) sont souvent vouvoyés par leur bru/gendre en tant que marque de respect (je vouvoie les parents et les grands-parents de mon copain - avec lequel je sors depuis 6 ans -, par contre j'oscille entre le tutoiement et le vouvoiement avec son oncle...).


----------



## Gaelecosse

Bien que les publicités en France s'adressent au public en vouvoyant, est-ce que c'est la même situation au Québec?


----------



## djweaverbeaver

En général, on se tutoie beaucoup plus facilment au Québec qu'en France ou qu'en Europe.  En ce qui concerne la publicité (les affiches, les spots publicitaires, etc.), je crois que ça dépend du public auquel on s'adresse ainsi que du message que l'on veut véhiculer.  On trouve les deux.


----------



## volo

Bonjour à tous,

Je voudrais signaler une nuance. A mon sens, il faudrait encore faire la distinction entre un « Vous » de pluralité (une sorte de « Tu » collectif) et un « Vous » individuel. Il existe des cas où certaines affiches publicitaires tout en disant « vous » ne s’adressent en fait qu’à une personne unique.
Dans « Pour être respectés, entendus, reconnus,  votez XXX » on trouve nettement le Vous de pluralité, alors que le « Avec  XXX  vous êtes livré sous 72 heures » ou “Soyez inspiré » se réfèrent à tout un chacun, c’est un vous de politesse, individuel.
Donc, le vouvoiement peut être parfois compris comme un « tu », mais un « tu » qui s’adresse à plusieurs personne à la fois, ce qui est moins agressif (dans le domaine publicitaire) que le tutoiement pur et simple : « Bus, ton quotidien. Essaie-le, c’est gratuit ».

P.S. Cela dit, pour moi les textes publicitaires québécois recourent au tutoiement plus souvent et plus volontiers que ceux qu’on voit en France à cause de l'influence de la publicité américaine où le tutoiement est (et toujours était) de rigueur.
http://oreilletendue.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/ebgames-225x300.jpg


----------



## pointvirgule

Gaelecosse said:


> Bien que les publicités en France s'adressent au public en vouvoyant, est-ce que c'est la même situation au Québec?


Bien, pour ma part, moi qui habite au Québec, je constate plutôt que, en général, la publicité chez nous ne s'adresse pas au public adulte au moyen du tutoiement. Si la cible est une clientèle adolescente, c'est différent.



volo said:


> [...] à cause de l'influence de la publicité  américaine où le tutoiement est (et toujours était [sic]) de rigueur.


 La langue anglaise ne connaît pas le tutoiement/vouvoiement.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Dans le secondaire la plupart des professeurs nous tutoyaient, au moins jusqu'à la troisième, mais certains nous vouvoyaient dès la sixième, autour de onze ans, donc, et je me rappelle très bien que je n'aimais pas ça. Je ne comprenais pas qu'un professeur mette une distance que nous-mêmes respections toujours, puisque nous disions toujours vous, en effet, à un professeur.

Dans la vie les situations sont infiniment diverses, en particulier dans les familles et dans le monde professionnel, et dans les deux cas l'écart d'âge est le facteur le plus puissant, même s'il ne joue pas toujours.

Pour un auteur tout dépend à mon avis de quoi il parle et du ton qu'il veut utiliser, qui peut varier au cours de son livre. Il s'adresse à tous ses lecteurs indifféremment mais tout autant à chacun d'eux - c'est son droit et c'est le droit du lecteur -, la distance est déjà là du seul fait qu'il s'agit d'un livre, l'auteur ne connaît aucun de ses lecteurs et dans l'immense majorité des cas il n'aura jamais l'occasion de les connaître. Il a donc toute latitude pour choisir entre les différents tu et les différents vous, j'imagine.


----------



## Maître Capello

En français, on s'adresse le plus souvent aux gens que l'on ne connaît  pas en les vouvoyant. Les publicitaires optent donc généralement pour le  vouvoiement, visiblement également au Québec. Il y a bien sûr des exceptions, notamment les publicités  s'adressant aux adolescents qui sont parfois rédigées en employant le  tutoiement.



volo said:


> l'influence de la publicité américaine où le tutoiement est (et toujours était) de rigueur.


C'est en fait juste le contraire.  De nos jours, seul le vouvoiement est usité en anglais, le tutoiement étant archaïque. Mais bon, ne nous égarons pas…


----------



## Nanon

Volo n'a pas complètement tort en ce qui concerne la publicité étasunienne, dans laquelle l'injonction vise souvent un destinataire individuel plutôt que collectif (même si l'armée américaine a besoin de tout le monde, c'est TOI que nous voulons, que nous interpellons, c'est À TOI que ceci s'adresse). Bien entendu, cette individualisation du discours ne peut pas être reflétée en anglais contemporain - là, nous sortirions du cadre de ce fil si nous alions plus loin. Mais je ne serais pas surprise que la publicité canadienne francophone suive de près celle du pays voisin.


----------



## Roméo31

Gemmenita said:


> Et entre les parents et les enfants, je crois que c'est normal de se tutoyer!(même s'ils se rencontrent après des siècles)


Coucou Gem !

Selon la sociologue Pinçon-Charlot, il y aurait encore, en France,  20 000 familles au sein desquelles on se vouvoie.


----------



## Gemmenita

Coucou Roméo,
Bonne remarque, merci beaucoup! 
Mais, par famille, quel type de famille Pinçon-Charlot avait en vue? _Petite famille_ composée de 'Père, mère, enfants' (où normalement on se tutoie, à moins qu'en France papa, maman et les enfants ne se vouvoient!) ou _grande famille_ composée de  'les grand-parents, les cousins, les oncles, les tantes des tantes,les cousins des oncles,...' (où c'est possible de se vouvoyer)?
Pourrais-tu éclaircir un peu, s'il te plaît? 
...


----------



## Roméo31

Il s'agissait de la famille dite "nucléaire" (couple + enfants). 

On raconte que l’ancien président de la République Valéry Giscard d’Estaing vouvoie sa femme, ses enfants et même ses chiens (!).

J'adore cette réplique de F. M. :



> A un militant de base qui lui demandait : « Je peux te tutoyer ? », François Mitterrand aurait répondu : « Si vous voulez ! », raconte la journaliste Claude Aubry dans _Dites-moi tu !_ (Horay, 1999).


----------



## Nanon

Roméo31 said:


> Selon la sociologue Pinçon-Charlot, il y aurait encore, en France,  20 000 familles au sein desquelles on se vouvoie.


Il faut ajouter une dimension sociale qui est importante, mais qui reste implicite dans ce post. Ce vouvoiement en famille, de plus en plus rare, concerne une petite partie de la (haute) bourgeoisie et de l'aristocratie. Le couple Pinçon-Charlot (ils sont tous deux sociologues) a pour sujet d'études les privilégiés de la société française.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Cela, c'est ce qu'on voit de l'extérieur, et l'on ne pénètre pas si  facilement dans l’intimité des gens, quel que soit leur milieu. Que la  classe sociale entre en ligne de compte, et peut-être également une  certaine tradition puritaine, je ne vais pas le nier. J'ai connu de  façon certaine deux couples qui se vouvoyaient. Parmi ces deux couples,  l'un des conjoints, l'épouse, était ce que l'on peut rencontrer de plus  simple : une personne très cultivée mais à ce point nature qu'on aurait  presque dit une paysanne. Je n'étais pas le seul à la percevoir ainsi, car elle avait un très bon contact avec un très grand nombre de  familles. On venait la voir elle parce qu'on pouvait lui parler facilement. Il y aurait un troisième couple, mes grands-parents  paternels, mais je n'en suis pas absolument sûr parce que je n'ai jamais  prêté attention à ce vouvoiement. Là encore, l'un des deux était ce que  l'on peut rencontrer de plus simple. Dans les trois cas je n'ai pas vu  un marqueur social, cette idée me paraît non pas fausse mais pire :  hors-sujet. J'ai toujours pensé que ces couples entretenaient par ce  vouvoiement le souvenir vivant des premiers temps de leur rencontre,  quoique je ne prétende rien en savoir. C'est simplement un sentiment  que j'ai toujours eu, et c'est tout le reste qui le disait. 

J'ai  encore entendu parler par-ci par-là, de la part de collègues par  exemple, de ces couples qui se vouvoient : j'avais l'impression que tout  le monde en avait connu, et je crois bien me souvenir que ceux qui en  parlaient disaient tous que l'influence du milieu social, parmi les  couples qu'ils avaient connus, n'était justement pas si évidente.


----------



## Kecha

Certains couples choisissent le "vous" sans être aristocrate, pour "forcer" le respect et canaliser la violence : disputez-vous en vous disant "vous", vous serez tout de suite moins grossier et blessant qu'avec "tu". Et puis comme on dit maintenant "tu" à presque tout le monde, c'est une manière de différencier sa relation amoureuse des autres relations.
Mais ça reste marginal, et connoté comme suranné ou original.


----------



## danielc

C'est vrai que le tutoiement s'entend beaucoup plus au Canada qu'ailleurs dans la francophonie. Nous au Canada pouvons marquer le respect avec l'usage de _Monsieur/Madame_, avec le tutoiement, ce qui peut faire un peu bizarre pour vous autres!

Et nous ne vouvoyons jamais si nous utilisons que le prénom. J'ai trouvé cela bizarre quand une bibliotécaire française en Europe m'a dit "Daniel, voulez-vous..."


----------



## Yendred

Je me permets de relancer cette thread qui fait l'objet d'une redirection récente...
Ça peut intéresser certains apprenants étrangers.



Oluc (Yvon) said:


> Vouvoyez-vous ou tutoyez-vous, là est la question ...
> De façon générale, dans pays, région voire patelin et paroisse, les gens vouvoient-ils ou tutoient-ils
> 
> 1. leurs parents : *tu *dans la très grande majorité des cas, sauf certaines familles (aristocratie, haute bourgeoisie) où l'on *vouvoie *encore ses parents.
> 2. leurs enfants : *tu *dans la très grande majorité des cas, *vous *est encore plus rare dans ce sens, bien qu'il puisse encore se pratiquer dans de rares cas.
> 3. leurs frères, soeurs, cousins, cousines : *tu*
> 4. leurs oncles et tantes, grands-parents : *tu*
> 5. leurs professeurs : *vous *en général, sauf certains professeurs qui demandent à leur élèves de les *tutoyer *pour créer une proximité pédagogique (de plus en plus rare). Dans les petites classes (maternelles) toutefois, le tutoiement est spontané des élèves vers leurs maîtres/maîtresses, donc fréquent et toléré.
> 6. leurs élèves : *tu *ou *vous *selon les habitudes du professeur et l'âge des élèves. Dans mon expérience, c'est assez partagé.
> 7. leurs aînés : *tu *ou *vous *selon les liens de proximité, la différence d'âge, et le désir de l'aîné d'être tutoyé ou non.
> 8. leurs amis, amies : *tu*
> 9. leurs fiancés, fiancées : *tu*
> 10. leurs époux, conjointes : *tu*
> 11. leurs voisins, voisines : *vous*, sauf si des liens d'amitié/proximité existent.
> 12. les étrangers, étrangères : *vous*
> 13. les gamins, gamines de la rue : *tu*
> 14. les autorités en place : *vous*


----------



## Nanon

Merci @Yendred. Quelques ajouts : 





Oluc (Yvon) said:


> 1.  leurs parents : _tu _dans la majorité des cas. Mon père vouvoyait ses parents (milieu bourgeois) qui le tutoyaient en retour. Mon grand-père maternel vouvoyait mon arrière-grand-mère - que je n'ai pas connue - et lui parlait d'ailleurs en occitan (milieu rural). Ma mère tutoyait ses parents. Le vouvoiement envers les parents, marque de respect au début du XXe siècle, est devenu un marqueur social quelques décennies plus tard.
> 3.  leurs frères, sœurs, cousins, cousines : _tu _(_« Je vous assure, mon cher cousin » _serait bizarre de nos jours, à moins de ne connaître qu'à peine ledit cousin... Moi, j'ai dit bizarre, comme c'est bizarre ! Louis Jouvet - aLaLettre )
> 5.  leurs professeurs : à l'école maternelle, le tutoiement est toléré. L'école primaire a pour charge de faire la transition avec l'enseignement secondaire où tutoyer ses professeurs n'est plus accepté. Vouvoiement à l'école élémentaire
> 6.  leurs élèves : à l'école maternelle et primaire, pratiquement toujours _tu_. Dans le secondaire, _tu _ou _vous _selon les habitudes de l'enseignant. Dans l'enseignement supérieur, _vous_. Ma sœur et mon beau-frère sont profs dans le même lycée. Ma sœur vouvoie ses élèves et mon beau-frère les tutoie. Question de style...
> 10. leurs époux, conjointes : _tu_, mais mes grands-parents paternels ont continué toute la vie à se dire _vous, _du moins en public (dans l'intimité, je ne sais pas...). Sartre et Beauvoir se disaient _vous._
> 15. mon supérieur hiérarchique : nous nous tutoyons, c'est lui qui préfère. Le chef de mon chef me tutoie mais je le vouvoie, car il n'a jamais demandé explicitement à être tutoyé. La réciprocité n'est pas automatique. Tutoyer son chef. Entre rapports sociaux et logiques managériales


----------



## danielc

Une liste comparable pour l'usage canadien aurait encore plus de tutoyage. Je tutoyais beaucoup de professeurs il y trente ans environ, et mon père aussi dans les années soixante.


----------



## Yendred

Concernant la façon dont les élèves s'adressent aux professeurs, il y a eu une évolution en France vers le vouvoiement obligatoire. Est-ce le cas aussi au Québec ? J'ai fait ma scolarité dans les années 70 en France et la proximité pédagogique était dans l'air du temps, et j'ai eu certain(e)s maître(sse)s qui demandaient qu'on les tutoie (à l'école primaire, c'est-à-dire jusqu'à 12 ans environ), et qu'on les appelle par leur prénom.
Mais au collège et au lycée (donc à partir de 12 ans), le vouvoiement était général même à l'époque, et on appelait déjà obligatoirement nos professeurs _Monsieur _ou _Madame._
Aujourd'hui le retour de l'autorité rend le vouvoiement quasi généralisé dans tous les établissements scolaires. Mes ces modes fonctionnent selon un système de balancier. Ça reviendra... La tolérance des années 70 était déjà un assouplissement de l'époque antérieure très stricte.



danielc said:


> Une liste comparable pour l'usage canadien aurait encore plus de tutoyage.



Ça m'intéresse de connaître le détail. Pouvez-vous nous indiquer les cas où le vouvoiement est de mise ?


----------



## danielc

Un politicien vouvoie les électeurs. Un journaliste canadien vouvoie la personne avec laquelle il parle, à moins que cela soit question d'une émission de style familier, là ou les journalistes jasent avec leurs invités, il y a ces sortes d'émissions au Canada. Mais pour compliquer l'affaire, dans l'émission canadienne très populaire _Tout le monde en parle, _l'animateur vouvoie quasiment toujours les invités, pendant que les invités se tutoient ou se vouvoient à leur gré. Quand Carla Bruni y était l'invitée spéciale, Robert Charlebois, plus vieux, l'a tutoyait, mais l'animateur Guy Lepage la vouvoyait. Guy Lepage suit la tradition du sérieux dans les émissions de caractère journalistique de Radio-Canada, bien qu'il soit connu comme un acteur comique.

Dans un contexte officiel, et surtout écrit, le vouvoiement est standard. Mais à l'oral, les Canadiens utilisent plus facilement le _tu_. Quand j'ai demandé un nouveau passeport la dernière fois, quand je travaillais en Europe,  je me suis fait vouvoyé par l'ambassade du Canada dans tous les courriels et toutes les lettres. Arrivé à l'ambassade, le jeune Montréalais à la réception m'a tutoyé, et aussi la Française qui se chargeait des demandes de passeport, elle qui m'avait vouvoyé dans toute communication écrite. Mais elle disait _Monsieur C_.  Elle, une Française, maîtrisait bien cet usage canadien de tutoyer en disant _monsieur._

Avec les professeurs nous avons plus de tutoiement au Canada. Dans les écoles françaises depuis 2000 environ, en plus du tutoyage, les élèves disent _Monsieur/Mademoiselle/Madame _, et le prénom,  aussi pour la direction,ce qui n'était *jamais* le cas dans mon temps, mais la norme exclusive pour ma fille. Il y a des écoles qui encouragent le vouvoiement des professeurs au secondaire, donc de la 7ème année d'école. Mais ce n'est pas universel. Je tutoyais d'habitude à l'école, y compris après l'école primaire. Plus de vouvoyage avec les profs quand j'approchais mes 18 ans, mais non pas un usage exclusif. Ce vouvoyage est moins utilisé qu'en Europe francophone.

Nous pouvons marquer la politiesse avec _Monsieur/Mademoiselle/Madame _et tutoyer par la suite. Je tutoyais mes chefs aux magasins auxquels je travallais pendant mon adolescence, tout en conservant _Monsieur/Mademoiselle/Madame. _Cet usage est expliqué au #59_._ Quand je suis allé avec ma grand-mère à un restaurant réputé d'être l'un des meilleurs de toute la région Ottawa-Gatineau, et nous étions du côté québécois bien sûr, le serveur tutoyait ma grand-mère de 80+ ans, tout en disant _Madame C_. Rien de bizarre.


----------



## Alessa Azure

danielc said:


> Et nous ne vouvoyons jamais si nous utilisons que le prénom. J'ai trouvé cela bizarre quand une bibliotécaire française en Europe m'a dit "Daniel, voulez-vous..."



Au bureau où je travaille, je dis à mes collègues (et à ma patronne) : « Jean (ou un autre prénom), voulez-vous… », et c'est réciproque. Avec les clients, j'utilise la même formule qu'eux, ce qui veut dire que s'ils me tutoient, je les tutoie en retour — je n'aime pas l'idée que quelqu'un puisse penser qu'il est supérieur à moi… Si ma patronne m'avait tutoyée, j'aurais fait pareil, même au risque de gâcher nos relations. Je suis à Montréal.


----------



## Yendred

danielc said:


> Nous au Canada pouvons marquer le respect avec l'usage de _Monsieur/Madame_, avec le tutoiement, ce qui peut faire un peu bizarre pour vous autres!
> 
> Et nous ne vouvoyons jamais si nous utilisons que le prénom. J'ai trouvé cela bizarre quand une bibliotécaire française en Europe m'a dit "Daniel, voulez-vous..."



Je vous (te ? ) confirme que cet usage québécois (que je ne connaissais pas) de dire Monsieur/Madame et tutoyer en même temps me paraît tout à fait exotique en tant que français de France ! Si quelqu'un s'adressait à moi en me disant "_Monsieur X., tu..._", je penserais qu'il se moque de moi.

Et au contraire, vouvoyer en utilisant le prénom, bien qu'assez rare et limité à certains contextes, ne me choque pas. Ça peut subsister dans un contexte professionnel et dans certaines entreprises entre collègues.


----------



## danielc

Je n'ai jamais entendu un Canadien français vouvoyer en utilisant le prénom, à l'exception des situations comme celles de _Tout le monde en parle_ de Radio-Canada comme j'ai indiqué dans le #64. Là, Carla Bruni fut adressé par son prénom et nom, et le _vous,_ mais sans _Madame. _J'ai déjà entendu pareil. Mais un entretien avec un journaliste ou avec quelqu'un dans un contexte journalistique ou talk-show sérieux n'est pas pareil aux entretiens typiques au boulot ou dans la rue au Canada.

Voir

Le choc culturel des Français au Québec : « On fume des clopes, ils fument du pot! »

"Salomé Zimmerlin, mannequin française à ses heures, venue étudier en économie à l’Université McGill, raconte pour sa part qu’elle a été interloquée la première fois qu’elle a entendu des Québécois tutoyer de parfaits inconnus, quoiqu’elle ait vite accepté cet usage "


----------



## Yendred

Oui les usages du tutoiement et du vouvoiement à la télévision française obéissent aussi à des rituels bien différents du quotidien. Ce n'est pas une référence. Le plus intéressant est bien ce qui se passe dans la vie réelle.


----------



## Yendred

danielc said:


> Le choc culturel des Français au Québec : « On fume des clopes, ils fument du pot! »



Merci pour cet article très intéressant !

_"Québécois et Français ont parfois l’air de deux peuples séparés par une langue commune_."


Qu'est-ce que c'est "_fumer du pot_" ?


----------



## Alessa Azure

danielc said:


> Je n'ai jamais entendu un Canadien français vouvoyer en utilisant le prénom



Bon... L'un vient de Haïti, une autre du Sénégal, une troisième serait ou Française qui vit ici depuis longtemps ici ou Québécoise, et ainsi de suite.


----------



## pointvirgule

danielc said:


> Nous pouvons marquer la politesse avec _Monsieur/Mademoiselle/Madame _et tutoyer par la suite. Je tutoyais mes chefs [...] pendant mon adolescence, tout en conservant _Monsieur/Mademoiselle/Madame._


Hem... Pour ma part, en tant que Québécois né, élevé et vacciné à Montréal, je ne peux absolument pas m'inclure dans ce « nous ». Je ne crois pas que cet emploi de _Madame, tu_ / _Monsieur, tu_ soit typique des conventions sociales dans le Canada francophone en général.
(... « Tutoyage », « vouvoyage », vraiment ?)



Yendred said:


> Si quelqu'un s'adressait à moi en me disant "_Monsieur X., tu..._", je penserais qu'il se moque de moi.


Pareil pour moi.


----------



## Yendred

_Vouvoyage_ et _tutoyage_ sont les deux mamelles de la langue française 

Plus sérieusement, en effet, on dit vouvoiement (ou voussoiement) et tutoiement.


----------



## danielc

Pour le le tutoiement «avec respect» au boulot
dans un contexte canadien
Au Québec, on tutoie le patron, mais avec respect

Je peux fournir beaucoup d’articles au sujet du manque de vouvoiement dans les écoles canadiennes.

Les candidats à la chefferie du Parti Québécois se tutoyaient lors des débats en 2015. On l'a mentionné dans un article dans le _Journal de Montréal_.
Cela ne se faisait pas chez nous il y a une génération, mais la société évolue.


La dernière fois que je suis rentré à Montréal de l’Europe il y a deux ans, juste avant la Saint-Jean, le douanier m’a tutoyé et n’utilisait que mon prénom pendant une petite conversation d’une couple de minutes. Cela m’a surpris, mais je ne me sentais pas insulté, le gars m’a bien accueilli. Un policier ou un douanier devrait s’adresser aux gens le plus poliment possible à mon avis, mais si le ton est amical au lieu de condescendant cela ne me dérange pas. Un francophone non-canadien au Canada devrait faire l’effort de maîtriser l’usage canadien du tu et vous. Je suis souvent en Europe et vouvoie les Européens en Europe d’habitude, et donc  beaucoup plus que je le fais au Canada . Mes enfants n’emploient pas le vous de politesse .


----------



## Yendred

danielc said:


> Au Québec, on tutoie le patron, mais avec respect



Merci ! Encore un article très intéressant  
_"si le tutoiement est tant répandu au Québec, ce n'est pas un hasard. Le phénomène remonte au début des années 1970, à l'époque de la révolution tranquille. (...) le peuple québécois, animé d'une soif d'égalitarisme peu commune, a cru trouver son salut dans l'abolition de la hiérarchie grâce à l'adoption du tutoiement."_

C'est ce qui s'est passé en France, mais essentiellement dans le contexte scolaire. Contrairement au Québec, le tutoiement n'est pas devenu la règle partout, tout le temps.

L'article exagère néanmoins l'usage du _vous _entre collègues dans les entreprises en France. Aujourd'hui, le tutoiement est quand même la règle majoritaire dans ce contexte, même quand un lien hiérarchique existe, plus par souci d'efficacité (c'est plus court) que de proximité, je pense.


----------



## danielc

J'ai déjà lu que les Canadiens tutoyaient plus que les Français bien avant les années 1970,  avant même les années 1870, mais je n'ai pas la source disponible actuellement. Il était question des observations des voyageurs français au Canada dans ce temps. Les bûcherons et les fermiers canadiens n'étaient pas trop prétentieux.

Mon père tutoyait les moines qui étaient ses profs dans une école privée catholique dans les années 60. Je ne sais pas si son père à fait pareil à la même école. Je n'ai jamais entendu des membres de ma famille vouvoyer qui que ce soit.  J'ai commencé à vouvoyer les profs vers l'âge de 12 ans, mais il était aussi question des professeurs francophones étrangers, un Africain, une Belge, un lusophone et des Français. Je les vouvoyaient beaucoup plus que mes professeurs de souche canadienne-française. Je dois dire que je me sentais un peu mal à l'aise avec le premier prof qui exigeait gentilment le vouvoyage, cela a crée une certaine distance et inquiétude de ma part. Il n'était pas d'origine canadienne-française. Je tutoie beaucoup plus facilement d'autres Canadiens français. Trop de vouvoiement crée une distance qui ne va pas chez nous.

Le style familier des Canadiens français invite le tutoiement. Mais cela ne veut pas dire pour autant que tous les autres francophones vouvoient les étrangers du même âge ou du même statut. En Europe, j'ai déjà été tutoyé dès le début par plusieurs Français le même âge que moi, soit par des collègues au bureau soit en tant que la relation entre (petite) entreprise et client. Des hommes du Sud et un Ch'ti, si l'on veut considérer l'aspect régional. Je dois dire que je me sens plus à l'aise avec les Français de ces régions qu'avec les Parisiens ou ceux qui essayent de les imiter, ce qui invite un langage plus familier. Je ne suis pas le seul Canadien de cet avis!

Brefs, le Canadiens utilisent plus facilement un langage familier, et l'usage plus répandu du _tu_ en est partie intégrale. Il serait intéressant de savoir si l'aspect régional est pertinent pour d'autres.


----------



## Yendred

A part les cas dont vous parlez (entre gens du même âge, dans les entreprises), la règle semble être qu'en France, on vouvoie en général, et on tutoie dans des cas particuliers, alors qu'au Canada, c'est le contraire 
Il ne me semble pas qu'il y ait tant de différences régionales en France sur l'usage du _tu _et du _vous_.
En tout cas, en tant que Français, je ne considère pas le fait de vouvoyer comme une marque de distance, mais comme une marque de respect. Au contraire, entendre en France quelqu'un tutoyer un inconnu me sonne plutôt comme une marque de mépris et de supériorité.

Une anecdote au passage pour sortir du cas du Canada et de la France : j'avais un ami français qui avait vécu et travaillé au Sénégal, pays africain francophone, ex-colonie française, et un jour pour lui faire plaisir, je l'avais emmené à Paris dîner dans un restaurant africain sénégalais. Tout naturellement par habitude de ce pays, mon ami avait immédiatement tutoyé le personnel sénégalais du restaurant, ce qui n'avait choqué que moi, puisqu'en France, on ne tutoie pas les serveurs d'un restaurant en tant que client, ni le contraire. Le tutoiement à Paris d'un sénégalais par un français blanc avait pour moi des accents de supériorité post-colonialiste voire raciste, et mon ami m'avait alors expliqué que c'était la règle par défaut en Afrique francophone et que ça n'avait rien de choquant. Tout ça pour dire, comme le rappelait l'un des articles sus-mentionné, que des pays peuvent parfois être "séparés par une langue commune"...


----------



## Nanon

danielc said:


> La dernière fois que je suis rentré à Montréal de l’Europe il y a deux ans, juste avant la Saint-Jean, le douanier m’a tutoyé et n’utilisait que mon prénom pendant une petite conversation d’une couple de minutes. Cela m’a surpris, mais je ne me sentais pas insulté, le gars m’a bien accueilli. Un policier ou un douanier devrait s’adresser aux gens le plus poliment possible à mon avis, mais si le ton est amical au lieu de condescendant cela ne me dérange pas. Un francophone non-canadien au Canada devrait faire l’effort de maîtriser l’usage canadien du tu et vous.


D'accord sur le fait de s'adapter aux usages locaux. Mais un Français tutoyé par un douanier ou un policier canadien aura du mal à réprimer une réaction de surprise : dans ses relations avec la population, un flic _doit _vouvoyer (article R. 434-14 du Code de la sécurité intérieure). Choc culturel garanti  .


----------



## Nicomon

pointvirgule said:


> [...] Je ne crois pas que cet emploi de _Madame, tu_ / _Monsieur, tu_ soit typique des conventions sociales dans le Canada francophone en général.


 Je ne peux pas m'inclure non plus dans ce « nous » trop général. En tant que Québécoise « pure  laine » comme disent ceux qui disent ça, j'ai été tout aussi surprise de lire cette affirmation de danielc.

Faudrait pas raconter n'importe quoi.


----------



## danielc

Ma souche est aussi bonne que la *tienne,* Nicomon.  Le tutoiement avec le Monsieur/Madame s'entend, lisez l'article auquel je fais référence au #73. Je tutoyais aussi mes patrons, avec respect dirais-je, quand j'ai commencé à travailler à temps partiel, fin des années 80.

Mon expérience chez les douanes, une ambassade du Canada, et à plusieurs reprises un hôtel de ville confirment l'usage du _tu_ avec le nom. Au boulot c'est le _tu_ *toujours* entre nous du même âge et même statut (et voir le #76), mais il est possible de vouvoyer un patron. Je l'ai fait pendant que j'ai travaillé à Montréal en 2003-2004, mais il était question d'une patronne européenne mon âge, donc pas de souche canadienne-française. Son collègue dans la direction était de souche italienne, mais était assimilé à la culture dominante québécoise, et avec lui, c'était le _tu_, même si lui était plus vieux que mon père. J'avais l'impression qu'il était plus proche de ses employés qu'elle.

Le tutoiement avec les profs est répandu, et cela mélange aussi le _tu_ avec le nom ou même le prénom. Les enfants à l'école primaire utlisent le _Monsieur_ ou _Madame_ et prénom depuis le début des années 2000. C'est la norme *de ta ville*, Nicomon. Des profs montréalais dans la vingtaine et trentaine me l'ont confirmé en 2003, des gens à peu près mon âge. Quand ma fille a commencé l'école en 2013, c'était la norme exclusive pour son école, y compris en s'adressant à la direction! Je n'arrivais pas à dire "Monsieur Robert", au directeur, dont le prénom était Robert.

C'est nouveau, admettons-le, mais je t'invite de faire des enquêtes auprès des écoles primaires dans ta ville à ce sujet. Demande à tes petits-enfants. 

Il y a peut être une différence générationnelle à ce sujet, mais je ne l'entends pas. Je serais plus disposé à dire _Madame_ à une dame plus vielle, peut-être lui lancer un v_ous_ de politesse, mais c'est loin d'être certain

On ne peut pas parler d'usage exclusif, mais combien d'articles veux-tu lire pour constater que dans la plupart des cas, l'usage canadien diffère de l'équivalent de l'autre côté de la mer? Vos compatriotes tutoient beaucoup plus que les Français (de France). Si toi tu constates une similarité entre les deux, prouve-le. Je m'amuserai à voir tes liens. 

Robert Charlebois a tutoyé l'ancienne première dame de France sur notre _Tout le monde en parle_! Et elle qui était assise à côté! Possible en France? Pense-tu que Johnny Hallyday l'aurait tutoyée sur un équivalent hexagonal? Robert Charlebois est plus vieux que toi, Nicomon, comment tu expliques cela? Où étaient ses manières? Je doute qu'il l'ait fait pour la provoquer. Il est juste question d'un gars ben ordinaire bien-aimé qui se comporte comme la plupart de ses compatriotes.

Yendred-Votre contribution au sujet du Français (de souche française?) et les Sénélagais était intéressante. J'ai l'impression que le tutoiement crée au Canada, une certaine intimité, un certain sentiment qu'on est chez nous, entre nous, et le ton familier canadien est un élément important de la langue chez nous. Des similarités avec d'autres peuples qui se sentent minoritaires, voire en conflit avec une culture dominante?

J'entends plus de tutoiement dans ce qui est s'approche de caractère officiel comparé à mon adolescence ou enfance. Les politiciens se vouvoyaient. On n'utilisait jamais le prénom avec les profs. J'étais un peu surpris par le tutoiement et l'usage du prénom aux douanes dernièrment, mais non pas insulté. Je doute qu'un douanier canadien ait tutoyé les gens il y a une génération.

Nanon-vous avez parlé d'un vouvoiement obligatoire de la part de la police en France. Cherchez "On accuse un noir pour aucune raison..le racisme de nos jours" sur Youtube, pour entendre un une policière montréalaise tutoyer quelqu'un qui prend une vidéo d'elle, et d'un policier et un interpellé qui se disputent en se tutoyant.

 Le tutoiement poli que j'ai utilisé comme enfant et plus tard, et auquel j'ai déjà fait référence dans un lien était en usage à l'ambassade de laquelle j'ai reçu mon dernier passeport, de l'hôtel de ville qui m'a délivré des documents à plusieurs reprises et d'un restaurant de luxe. Cela ne me choque pas.


----------



## Nicomon

danielc said:


> Le tutoiement avec le Monsieur/Madame s'entend, lisez l'article auquel je fais référence au #73.


  Je l'avais lu, cet article, mais j'ai dû rater la ligne ou il est écrit que le tutoiement avec Monsieur/Madame s'entend.  Faudrait me l'indiquer.  Moi, je ne l'ai jamais entendu en plus de 65 ans.

Je trouverais TRÈS bizarre d'entendre :  _Monsieur / Madame, veux-tu me passer le beurre ? _
Je m'en tiendrai là...

Ajout : Je n'ai pas nié le fait qu'on a le « tu » facile au Québec.  Ce que je nie, c'est la combinaison M_onsieur/Madame, tu.     _

Et je pense que Johnny Hallyday aurait tutoyé Carla Bruni,  lui aussi.


----------



## Yendred

Nicomon said:


> Je l'avais lu, cet article, mais j'ai dû rater la ligne ou il est écrit que le tutoiement avec Monsieur/Madame s'entend.



Idem. "_Tutoyer avec respect_" ne veut pas forcément dire "_Monsieur, tu..._"
Et selon le ton et l'intention, un _tu_ naturel  et bienveillant peut être plus respectueux qu'un _vous_ méprisant et hautain.


----------



## danielc

Si l'on regarde la conférence de presse conjointe de Justin Trudeau et Emmanuel Macron à Paris, d'avril 2018, disponible sur Youtube, le président français, en s'adressant à M. Trudeau,  les premières 12 minutes, parle de "votre geste" , vers 3 minutes 44 secondes, il le vouvoie vers 4 minutes 45 secondes, vers 7 minutes "Monsieur le premier ministre", vers 10 minutes "vous aurez, monsieur le premier ministre" et plusieurs usages de "vous" par le président français.

Le premier ministre canadien commence à parler vers 12 minutes et demie. Il commence avec "merci Emmanuel", "Emmanuel, ton amitié", et le tutoiement continue de la part de Trudeau. Le contraste est marquant.

Il vaut la peine de noter que deux mois plus tard, le président Macron se permet de tutoyer M. Trudeau.
Avant le G7, Emmanuel Macron et Justin Trudeau ne boudent pas leur plaisir de se retrouver

L'usage du _tu _et _vous_ change. Il est différent dans les écoles canadiennes qu'il était dans mon temps, et même dans les situations formelles telles que des réunions entre chef de gouvernement et chef d'état. Il est impensable qu'un prédécesseur de Justin Trudeau aurait tutoyé le président français de son temps.


----------

